# Is there a way to tell if a saddle has QH bars?



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

It's time for me to get that Western saddle, I have finally found one that Cinny will work with without a single buck. Unfortunately, it's my friends saddle and NOT for sale. She has told me all the specs on it, etc and she says hers has semi quarter bars... I've never heard of semi, is there such a thing?

Anyway, I am going to go to my local consignment store that has over 100 used saddles, all broken in and ready to go for a decent price. Unfortunately the people who run the store have no clue at all about tack...weird, right. So they don't know what the saddles have, don't have etc. Is there any way to pick up a saddle and be able to tell if it has QH bars, partial QH bars etc? What should I be looking for?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

For a semi QH bar you are looking at around a 6 1/2 gullet. 

Why not just find out what kind of saddle your friend rides in and get the exact same? That way you would know that everything matches up.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The Quarter Horse Bar and Semi Quarter Horse Bar are common trees. The semi bar would be for the medium back, decent wither.

The full qh tree is usually 7" gullet


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Jonette, each maker has their own idea of what constitutes size. A semi qh in one brand may be different then a semi in another. If you can't take your horse with you, take his measurments: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/saddle-fit-45868/ at least that way you won't have to keep dragging a saddle back and forth from the shop to try on your horse.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes but is there a way, if I flip the saddle and look under it, to tell if it has QH bars or not?

I'll get some frames from Cin before I go. I found a deal on craigslist that I think may fit him.

I can't get one exactly like my friends because it would be WAY the heck out of my price range.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Yes but is there a way, if I flip the saddle and look under it, to tell if it has QH bars or not?


Afraid not. Each tree builder does it his own way using his own formula for gullet size and degree of the bars. Measure the gullet - inside dimensions, at the conchos. That may get you close but you need to remember that one maker may have a 7" gullet but the bars are a different angle from another maker who uses a 7" gullet and the saddle may not fit.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I went to look at it. It turns out it's an Abetta cordura trail, round skirt...so I was able to look it up on my handy dandy smart phone to get specs...yay me. It's in decent shape and came with the cinch, pad, bridle and a horse blanket. I got the lot for 150. The saddle needs....oh, don't know what the part is called, not the cinch but the other strap that you pull through when you cinch up...you guys probably know what I mean. I'm thinking latigo but I am probably really wrong. The bridle ended up actually being a decent english bridle that I am going to take the the consignment store as I don't need a third one. I figured it was a pretty good deal. I have yet to see if it fits Cinny cuz it's too late, and I won't be able to until tomorrow afternoon. There is a girl at my stable who has been looking for a western also, so if it doesn't fit Cin but fits her horse I may cut her a deal.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It needs a latigo.  Relatively easy and cheap to purchase. Congrats on a great deal and hope it fits Cinny.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

You mean I was right when I guessed latigo? Wow...it's been so long since I went the western route that I thought I had forgotten everything ha ha.

Yeah, there is a western store by me that has a HUGE variety of them in leather, synthetic etc. I'm thinking I might want a nice supple leather and a nice cinch. I went to rinse off the cinch that came with it and the foam started to fall apart lol...I don't think the person I got it from ever cleaned the saddle or parts...I just cleaned the saddle and it looks brand new now...I didn't realize how easy these are to clean!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Definitely get a leather latigo. My friend has a webbing latigo (like what halters are made of) and she's only used it a handful of times and it's already starting to fray where it holds the cinch. 

I personally love how lightweight synthetic saddles are. I have a torn rotator cuff which limits the amount of weight I can lift vertically, but I can lift a synthetic saddle with absolutely no problems.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Definitely get a leather latigo. They can really make the difference. 

Look into the weaver smart cinch too. They work really well and are super easy to do up.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Never heard of the smart cinch, just looked it up and..... wow, looks great and I like the price too! My friend's saddle is a pain to cinch up (no rollers at all). I think I will definitely go for the smart cinch! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Although I am more of a traditionalist and prefer a leather latigo, a well made (not a cheap) nylon one is easier to cinch up since it doesn't bind due to friction and will last a life time without stretching the way a leather one will. My riding partner has been using his for years without fraying - and even if it did, a cigarette lighter to it will seal the fray.


----------

